
Microsoft, Code.org: Education System to Blame for IT Jobs Going to H-1B Workers - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/6018775/microsoft-codeorg-education-system-to-blame-for-it-jobs-going-to-h-1b-workers
======
iamdave
_you should question why are we importing this talent and not teaching it in
our own schools to our own kids_

The cynic in me is inclined to point to those numerous Facebook posts of some
parent (who curiously is always either an engineer, scientist of some sort or
a teacher themselves) frustrated with the horrible and terrifying and
objectively un-American Common Core homework as it proves too hard for even
them because they were taught differently.

Again. Admittedly cynical and probably oversimplified reduction of numerous
possible answers to the inquiry, but it's maddening on a stunning level.

